# Veg Glycerine tincture experiment



## Joken (Jul 13, 2016)

I'll call it an experiment, because there are many different ways to do this. I didn't want to wait months, so I'm heating mine. I Decarboxylated a quart of real nice trim and small bud, baking at 240 degrees for an hour. Next I put the trim in a quart jar and covered it with the VG. The next step is to heat it in a water bath for 24 hours or more, not to exceed 180 degrees. The rice cooker seems to hold about 170 
so I'm using it. One recipe said to use oil instead of water so it doesn't evaporate all the water overnight. I thought that was a great idea and had some on hand. I'm supposed to shake the jar frequently and that's when I realized the oil was not so brilliant. Try picking up a quart jar covered in oil and shaking it. OK, I'm stirring the stuff. I'll keep readers posted on how this turns out, or doesn't. Ken in Oregon


----------



## Keef (Jul 13, 2016)

Joken -- I have beat my head into the wall on this one !-- U not by chance looking for a vape liquid ?-- 
Here's the deal Cuz they say THC is soluble in V.G. but I never could get enough to disolve in it to make a fly high !-- Then after it sets awhile -- it separates !-- I assumed hash oil would be too viscous to work in an e-cig !-- Then I laid hands on a hash oil e-cig cartridge !-- The CO2 oil is the bomb !-- Wonderful taste and 70+ % THC !--- I'll be ordering a Simply"C" Hash oil extractor !-- Clean enough to go right into an e-cig cartridge !---U may be in a free state and know all this !---I'm not but I know some high people in low places !-- If U were gonna use the tincture another way knock yourself out !-- but extracting THC via V.G. for e-cig liquid is a dead end !-- I've smoked an e-cig with nicotine juice for years --I know VG !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes, I also found that VG will not extract enough THC to make this endeavour worth while.  I use a mix called DBProMix that is made to use with cannabis concentrates.  I use either an alcohol tincture cooked down or kief/hash now to make e-cig juice.


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2016)

Writing it down THG !-- I still got most of a gallon of food grade V.G. !-- How U cleaning up RSO enough to use ?--Separating the water soluble out is a pain ! I gave up on THC e-cig liquid after sampling the hash oil cartridges !-- That's  what I want to make !-- The oil that comes out that Simply "C" CO2 extractor can go right into e-cig cartridges !-- There is a way to get enough THC into V.G. for e-cig but it is not in dissolving it --U have to use a homogenizer --Whips it together so well it can't separate again (the same way they suspend the milk fats so they won't separate ) !-- I hope to have one of those Simply"C " extractors here in the fall !--


----------



## Joken (Jul 14, 2016)

When I got up this morning the rice cooker had conked out on the warm setting and the concoction was just warm. I put it on our gas stove that has a small simmer burner and it's been cooking all day. It didn't seem to be getting much color by this evening, and the trim still seemed kind of crunchy,so I put some everclear in the mix and the trim more or less dissolved. the mix changed from a thick bunch of veg matter to a much thinner state, almost like the trim had dissolved? I'm going to let this simmer over night and see what it looks like in the morning after the alcohol cooks off. Maybe I'll have some for breakfast
A friend bought a BHO still that condenses out the everclear and reclaims 90% of it. Can't remember the name of it, but I think it was $350ish


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2016)

I did that too Joken !--Only way is to homogenize it if U use V.G. !-- Go to SkunkPharm.com !-- Grey Wolf and his peeps publish thier canna research !


----------



## Keef (Jul 14, 2016)

THG --- Found that stuff but how U extract with it or whatever ?-- I don't have a CO2 machine yet !-- I'd like to see what U found !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2016)

Heating at 240 for an hour is to long. 240 or 270 for 30 mins is plenty to decarb. Heat it to long and you loose potency.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 15, 2016)

I am not sure I understand your question about making an alcohol tincture clean enough to use.  However, I have enough kief to make a nice batch.  If I get time today, I will make a batch up.  

Keef, I don't understand your last sentence in your post:  "my friend bought a BHO still that condenses out the everclear and reclaims 90% of it..."  Doesn't a BHO still use butane and not everclear?  If it uses everclear, what makes it different than a reg still?

I believe that it is high temps that causes extracts to lose potency, not the amount of time it is heated.  Some "solvents" take longer to work than others--things like vg that do not extract particularly well.


----------



## Joken (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok, this was a waste of time. I ate a couple teaspoons and it made me sleepy. See my next post


----------



## Keef (Jul 15, 2016)

THG U can use an alcohol extract ? -- I'm planning on a Simply "C" CO2 Extractor -- At high pressures and the right temp the CO2 acts like a solvent and removes the oil !--It comes out in CO2 ice which quickly evaporates completely leaving only pure clean hash oil ! -- I was asking about that DB ProMix U use !--I found where to get it but nothing on how it's  used !-- How do U make it into THC  e-cig liquid ?


----------



## Joken (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok, I didn't wait long enough. I got the munchies and have been a little high for a couple hours. If I took more I probably wouldn't get out of my chair. The everclear didn't make the trim dissolve, but it changed the consistency of the mix and I believe increased the potency of the extraction. It definitely expedited the process. 

View attachment gly.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 16, 2016)

The Everclear is not supposed to make the trim dissolve.  It is  suposed to strip the THC from the trim.  And yes, you will get a whole lot more cannabinoids extracted with a strong solvent (Everclear) than you will a weak one (VG). Glad that adding the alcohol has given you something that you like.  I know nothing about CO2 extraction, but it will most likely make a great concentrate that you can use for many things.

To use the DBProMix, you just put the concentrate of your choice into the mix and heat it up.  It is all kind of experimentation though.  I have looked for good guides online for making e-cig liquid and there really is not a lot out there.  Keep experimenting--sounds like you are getting where you want to.


----------

